# KC Puppy Foundation Course



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm currently half way through the Kennel Club Puppy Foundation Course and have found it all a little disappointing. The first week there were only two of us and a couple more joined in the second week. In the last class we spent the whole hour trying to learn to Stay command. 

The thing is, the instructor seems to be only interested in getting us to pass the assessment. I had already trained Roger to Sit and Stay before we started the course, and my main goal is for him to be able to come back to me if I let him off the leash on a walk. 

We are both getting a little bored of spending so long doing one thing, and Roger seems to be eating his entire body weight in treats each lesson!

We will persevere and finish the course, but I don't think I will end up with the results I was hoping to work towards. It all seems to be about the certificate, and not training my dog to be a pleasant and obedient companion.

Has anyone had any similar experiences, or can anyone recommend a training class that might be more suitable? We are doing well using the training exercises in the Gwen Bailey book, but I would like to keep up the social side of being at a class, both for me and Roger.

Apologies for the giant post!


----------



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there anybody out there? Hellooooo! Or have I just asked a silly question?


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Seems a reasonable question to me!

I guess there may only be independant classes and those will vary widely dependant upon where you live?

My owners want to take me to one but as yet haven't found a class locally. Anyone know of a website that details Doggy training classes around the UK?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi I just finished a class I was'nt happy with either. My girl got her level 1 obedience certificate and I don't see why any of the dogs got one. So Im training her myself now but miss having the social aspect with strange dogs. I also am looking elsewhere for the fall. Sorry I can't help you...Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't take my dogs to a KC class as I couldn't find one close to home. 
However we did find a great school and have taken puppy classes, beginners and advanced. Went to puppy romp and currently still go older puppy romp and my 18month dog does agility. And we go to a dog club there where we play games and have fun. I guess I was lucky to find them.

However on the Obedience UK web site there is a list of dog classes - I've tried to post a link - cross your fingers and hope it works 

ObedienceUK

A - Z Clubs

List of those who have sucessfully gained accreditation through the KCAI Scheme to date - The Kennel Club

Good luck


----------



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone! We had a slightly better class today, learning Recall at which Roger was fantastic. However, much like his owner, he will perform perfectly in front of other people but its a very different story when we get home! 

I'm going to have a look around and see what other classes are available once we've finished the course.

As an additional question, I have only seen much bigger dogs than mine in the Bronze and Silver classes, a lot of collies/German Shepherds - do you think big dogs are more suited to Obedience? I'm assuming that the working breeds get a lot of out of the discipline, but should I persevere with my independent minded Miniature Schnauzer?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi im doing the puppy Foundation Course with merlin we do a little of each thing, each week, not just sticking to one thing each week.
sounds like i would find somewhere other to do it.
where abouts are you?
you can get a list from the kc of all the places that do the good citizens, then i would go along and watch before you sign up, if you like what you see. 
some places are better than others.
and some also charge a fortune i found one place wanting nearly £100 for 6 weeks expensive,
where im now its £50 untill puppy is 7 months alot more for your money and nicer


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nope any dog is good to do Obedience with as long as you enjoy it do it


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i didnt do the puppy course but we have done the bronze and found it really good i tink it all depends on the trainer as they have different ways off teaching the same class


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I just posted a reply for training the recall, here is a link to my post:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/10883-daisy-s-little-game-ditch-humans-3.html#post232352

and this is the starting thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/10883-daisy-s-little-game-ditch-humans.html

You have a puppy so if you start this now you'll be the envy of other dog owners when out off-leash 

Hope this helps.

Angela


----------



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice on the recall, I am definitely going to invest in a long line, now, does the whistle thing work for two year little boys as well?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Well the whole point of the puppy foundation classes is exactly that - building the foundations!!

I took my lab about 2 years ago to our local one and i thought it was brilliant. It is just there to strengthen the bond between the two of you.. thats why consistancy.. and doing the same thing a few times over is so important. 

When they are a little older you can look forward to more advanced training


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Personally I think the puppy foundation is pointless if you wanna train your dog then go straight into normal puppy classes and start working on the bronze up to the gold. Jazz did bronze and silver within a week of eachother.


----------

